

Great Debate: Why Arguing Is The Best Way To Learn - tokenadult
http://anniemurphypaul.com/2013/01/great-debate-why-arguing-is-the-best-way-to-learn/

======
tokenadult
This article may do the most to help our learning if we read it along with
Hacker News site founder Paul Graham's essay "How to Disagree."

<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

But feel free to disagree with me and suggest a different idea you have read
the article, based on your life experience in learning.

